# [résolu] mise à jour coreutils-8.25 compilation échoué

## Flav

Bonjour à tous,

cela fait pas mal de temps que je n'arrive pas à mettre à jours coreutils vers  la version 8.25.

Je me retrouve à chaque fois avec les même erreur.

ci joins la partie ou  les  fonctions sont répété et  je n'ai trouvé sur le forum le même problème.

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance,

Flav

```

  AR       lib/libcoreutils.a

  CCLD     src/chroot

lib/libcoreutils.a(userspec.o): In function `xnmalloc':

userspec.c:(.text+0x380): multiple definition of `xnmalloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x11e0): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(userspec.o): In function `xnrealloc':

userspec.c:(.text+0x3f0): multiple definition of `xnrealloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x1250): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(userspec.o): In function `x2nrealloc':

userspec.c:(.text+0x470): multiple definition of `x2nrealloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x12d0): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(userspec.o): In function `xcharalloc':

userspec.c:(.text+0x4e0): multiple definition of `xcharalloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x1340): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xalloc-die.o): In function `xcharalloc':

xalloc-die.c:(.text+0x0): multiple definition of `xcharalloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x1340): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xalloc-die.o): In function `xnmalloc':

xalloc-die.c:(.text+0x50): multiple definition of `xnmalloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x11e0): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xalloc-die.o): In function `xnrealloc':

xalloc-die.c:(.text+0xc0): multiple definition of `xnrealloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x1250): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xalloc-die.o): In function `x2nrealloc':

xalloc-die.c:(.text+0x140): multiple definition of `x2nrealloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x12d0): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xgetgroups.o): In function `xnmalloc':

xgetgroups.c:(.text+0x0): multiple definition of `xnmalloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x11e0): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xgetgroups.o): In function `xnrealloc':

xgetgroups.c:(.text+0x70): multiple definition of `xnrealloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x1250): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xgetgroups.o): In function `x2nrealloc':

xgetgroups.c:(.text+0xf0): multiple definition of `x2nrealloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x12d0): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(xgetgroups.o): In function `xcharalloc':

xgetgroups.c:(.text+0x160): multiple definition of `xcharalloc'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o):quotearg.c:(.text+0x1340): first defined here

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o): In function `quotearg_n_options':

quotearg.c:(.text+0x1035): undefined reference to `__builtin_mul_overflow'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o): In function `xnmalloc':

quotearg.c:(.text+0x1208): undefined reference to `__builtin_mul_overflow'

lib/libcoreutils.a(quotearg.o): In function `xnrealloc':

quotearg.c:(.text+0x1286): undefined reference to `__builtin_mul_overflow'

lib/libcoreutils.a(userspec.o): In function `xnmalloc':

userspec.c:(.text+0x3a8): undefined reference to `__builtin_mul_overflow'

lib/libcoreutils.a(userspec.o): In function `xnrealloc':

userspec.c:(.text+0x426): undefined reference to `__builtin_mul_overflow'

lib/libcoreutils.a(xalloc-die.o):xalloc-die.c:(.text+0x78): more undefined references to `__builtin_mul_overflow' follow

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

distcc[12763] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

Makefile:7640: recipe for target 'src/chroot' failed

make[2]: *** [src/chroot] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.25/work/coreutils-8.25'

Makefile:11298: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.25/work/coreutils-8.25'

Makefile:5844: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

```

 emerge --info '=sys-apps/coreutils-8.25::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.27 (python 2.7.11-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-5.3.0, glibc-2.22-r1, 4.4.0-gentoo-r1-gateway x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.0-gentoo-r1-gateway-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3500+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2047488 total,    169208 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1039664 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 11 Feb 2016 11:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.11-r2::gentoo, 3.4.3-r7::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.4.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.20.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distcc-pump distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j10 -l1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 auth-dns berkdb bindist bzip2 calendar caps cli command-args conntrack cracklib crypt curl cxx dhcp-tools dovecot-sasl dri echoping fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gnutls http iconv icp icu imap imapc intl json kerberos ldap ldap-bind ldap-sasl ldapdb libmysqlclient lm_sensors logrotate mbox mmx mmxext modules mongodb multilib mysql mysqli nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ping ncurses netlink nls nptl oom openldap openmp pam pci pcre pdo pop3c priority qos readline samba sasl seccomp sensord session smtp snmp sockets spell spoof-source sse sse2 ssh ssl ssl-crtd syslog tcpd threads tos truetype unicode vhosts vim-syntax xattr xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xslt zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by Flav on Thu Feb 11, 2016 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Essaie sans distcc. Il y a plusieurs paquets qui ne passent pas avec distcc.

```
FEATURES="-distcc" MAKEOPTS="-j3" emerge -1av coreutils
```

----------

## k-root

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_from_gcc-4.x_to_gcc-5.x

just in case this is not caused by distcc

----------

## xaviermiller

En tous cas, il faut s'assurer que la même version de GCC tourne sur les 2 machines. Mais même si elles sont identiques, j'ai une liste de paquets qui n'aiment pas distcc.

----------

## Flav

Salut, merci d'avoir répondu aussi vite.

En effet sans distcc la compilation c'est bien effectué et en effet je n'avais pas mis à jour la version de gcc sur la VM pour le distCC.

Merci !

Flav

----------

